# help hatteras



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cape Hatteras Access Law Suit 
Fund-Raiser Sponsored by 
New Jersey Beach Buggy Association

WHAT: To raise funds to support legal costs of the access fight at Cape Hatteras National Seashore Recreation Area on Hatteras and Ocracoke Islands, North Carolina.

WHY: The access restrictions at Cape Hatteras National Seashore Recreation Area are a cause of concern for all Americans. It’s not a state issue. It’s not just an ORV issue. It’s a theft of our rights as Americans. It’s about special interests imposing their will on the public through the government. The current consent decree is not the end of this issue. Another fight is looming on the horizon. Critical wintering habitat designations are again being planned by the USF&WS. 

WHO: All funds raised will be donated directly to Cape Hatteras Access Preservation Alliance, CHAPA. CHAPA is the legal / political arm of OBPA, NCBBA, CHAC, UMS and CLMS. CHAPA is on the front lines fighting the battle for free and open access at Cape Hatteras National Seashore Recreation Area. 

WHEN: The fund raiser will run from now through July 5, 2008. 

HOW:
• NJBBA will match all donations to this fund raiser, dollar for dollar, up to
a total maximum limit of $10,000. 
• All donations post marked by July 5, 2008 will be eligible for matching funds.
• Donations can be made directly through PayPal on the OBPA website at www.OBPA.org . Forward an edited copy of your PayPal receipt, remove financial info, to: [email protected] , NJBBA President, to be counted towards funds matching.

If you can’t donate online through PayPal:
• Make your checks or money orders payable to: CHAPA
• Your donations must be by check or money order only. NO cash.
• Mail your donations to:
NJBBA / CHAPA
PO Box 511
Seaside Park, NJ 08752

• A list of donors and a donation total will be posted weekly on our website.

Please help preserve all of our access rights. 
Here is your chance to make a difference!
Be heard!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

May I nominate this for an open forum sticky?
second anyone?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Dr. Bubba said:


> May I nominate this for an open forum sticky?
> second anyone?


Second.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Third!


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*I'm in*

Sent 'em another donation and wrote to two more politicians.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

great stevez!
if we had more to do that,we might not be in the trouble were in!


----------

